# New cyclocross experience..



## palinurus (4 Jan 2009)

No mud! or rather, frozen mud. Went to a London League event at Herne Hill. I've always wanted to ride over there and take a look at the velodrome. Nice ride in (from Euston, I cheated), don't often get to ride through central London and across the river on a Sunday. Pretty quiet.

I thought the course was quite tough in that much of it was singletrack, quite technical in parts, not that many opportunities to overtake. There were some sections of frozen rutted mud or frozen rutted mud with grass on top. Nasty. I prefer my mud liquid for riding on. That said it wasn't too bad, mostly the ruts were going where I was going and it was nice that I didn't need to clean the bike afterwards. Saw a few riders go down, sometimes I ran the most rutted bit after that. The better riders were making it look pretty easy tho'.

Although I came in right at the back (after the starting straight I was the last rider in the race and I just tried picking a few off when I could from then on). My practicing paid off at the barriers. Although my remount is still rubbish it had improved enough that I could often gain a place or two.

Front tyre deflated suddenly at Trafalgar square on the way back home, there was a massive thorn in it. Must've been plugging up the hole until a tight turn in traffic caused it to move and let the air out.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2009)

Another thing: more cycling and less running this time. That was a nice change.


----------



## Dave5N (4 Jan 2009)

palinurus said:


> blah blahblah blahblah blahblah blahblah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah etc *not that many opportunities to overtake. * blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah etc




Show Off!


----------

